# Is there anybody there



## Bogstandard (Sep 29, 2007)

It seems we need to hold a seance on here.
Does everyone in the US go to sleep for the weekend and wake up on monday morning. Or are you all getting ready for hibernation for the winter
I've noticed this over the last few weeks. Posting dies off at the weekend.

John


----------



## lugnut (Sep 29, 2007)

Now John, you wouldnt be hinting that all these guys are doing most of their posting while at Work,  are you?  :roll: 
Mel


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey John,

Living a little under 8000' in the Rocky Mountains, I am in the winter dash already. Putting on a snow plow and electric winch on an ATV today. It has already snowed about 10 miles up from me and the high mountain people are bringing stuff in.

Being done with the Elbow, I have been hanging out up in the plans section reading and trying to match up the next engine with the metirals on hand.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 29, 2007)

I just can't believe it, put up a post asking where everyone is and the world opens up, about 4 post in an hour.
I know its difficult because of all the time differences and the climate changes happening at the moment.
I was feeling so alone with no-one to talk to I thought I may as well talk to myself (mind you I have been doing that for years, my problem is when I answer back).
Lets start again.

Hi everyone, what have you been doing for the weekend.

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 29, 2007)

Im doing some housework this weekend then my mom wants some help with some stuff around her place. Sunday I will be watching NFL football and having a few beers.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, in just over an hour, 3 replies. If this carries on we should have a lot to read about tomorrow morning. 
Mind you we don't do too bad seeing that it is still a fledgling site and not all members post.
Mike, what is this thing called housework, I heard about it when I first got married many moons ago, but I didn't like the idea, so I didn't bother.

John


----------



## sidecar_jon (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been out in Truro buying eyes for a teddy bear....


----------



## Cedge (Sep 29, 2007)

The only steam productive activity this weekend was the fitting of a wooden plinth beneath the Elbow engine. Routed out a piece of pine, stained it, distressed it and then hand rubbed it with wax to get a nice old fashioned looking finish. Fitted nicely and now only needs to be screwed in place. 

The rest was spent with the grandkids, doing stuff sports they had scheduled or things that they picked out for "papa" to share with them. The afternoon nap was my idea...LOL

Steve


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 29, 2007)

Bogstandard said:
			
		

> Wow, in just over an hour, 3 replies. If this carries on we should have a lot to read about tomorrow morning.
> Mind you we don't do too bad seeing that it is still a fledgling site and not all members post.
> Mike, what is this thing called housework, I heard about it when I first got married many moons ago, but I didn't like the idea, so I didn't bother.
> 
> John



I have my reasons for doing housework.  :twisted: 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/09/12/opinion/garver/main3253246.shtml

LOL


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 29, 2007)

It seems very strange to me about what you lot get up to. Nothing exciting ever happens here.
Up around 5am, get the three s's out of the way, take the dog for a walk, back for a fag, coffee and breakfast (1 banana), in that order, then into the workshop until the dog comes out to me at about 8.30pm. Occasionally a womans voice shouts 'foods ready' and I go in and eat, and while I'm there will check emails and the website.
Sometimes my body shuts down and I go to bed for a couple of days, blood tests, doctors visits, hospital app's and thats about it. Oh! I went for a flu jab this morning, highlight of the week.
It's been like this for nearly three years, just can't wait to get back into work and restart my life.
So you now see why I was wondering about weekends, every day to me is the same, and I have lost the reality that other people have different things to do.
So tomorrow I will do things differently, I'll have my banana before my coffee.

Jon, I won't even ask about your trip to Truro. 
We'll have to keep an eye on you.

Mike, that is a good enough reason for me not to do the housework.

Steve, got full pressure on it yet?

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 29, 2007)

I was hurt on the job in 2002 and have not worked since. I would have a hell of a hard time finding a job as screwed up as I am. Im lucky to walk at all.

I wish I could work, I forgot whats its like to have money.


----------



## Hexbasher (Sep 29, 2007)

i work weekends

i'm bussy doing the grind weekdays for 14 hours (6 at work now) drive to school (7 hours) and drive back home

i was going to put 12 hours in today and another 12 in tomorrow, building this large piece of equipment at the shop (an accumulator) but i came to a point where there was a missing dimension on one of the drawings (location for a large plate where a rack and rail is mounted which large rollers (2x by 8inchs  by 20 something feet run on)... its position and the location of the rack teeth are critical....i couldn't finish welding the frame solid until these plates are welded on (they act as 4 massive gussets). so my goal of doing a mock up and having the whole frame standing was lost....i just finished fabbing what needed to be and made some phone calls

i have a bench in the shop with around 10,000 thousand dollars (like 10,100 USD these days lol) in parts for this machine....only 2 of the four hydraulic rams are there and all four pinions are missing as well (if i had the pinions i could do a mock up and figure up the plate's position but i'm S.O.L. i guess

all i could do is call the firm.....apparently engineers don't work weekends, pffffft.

i was SOOOOOOooo looking forward to the assembly and putting on all the components...hydraulic rams, hydraulic pump, load limit switches, relays, switches, valves, air filters, air pumps, air bags, bearings etc etc etc etc...i'm sooo pissed and disappointed all at the same time

shitty thing is, an industrial electrician is coming in this monday to wire her up to make sure everything runs before we disassembled it into smaller pieces before shipping.....we been jerked around afew times and its not mine (i'm the only machinist working on this) or my shops fault...my ass is covered.... they where a month late is the delivery of all those parts

my estimate of my time was only 60 hours and i'm only 40 into it


----------



## shred (Sep 29, 2007)

Spent today finding new and frustrating ways to screw up a simple cylinder for one of Elmer's Engines.  It's going to take a lot of flashing to cover these up  :lol:  - Roy


----------



## sidecar_jon (Sep 30, 2007)

Bogstandard said:
			
		

> Jon, I won't even ask about your trip to Truro.
> We'll have to keep an eye on you.
> John




the eyes are on the bear now....

(i make stuff, whatever takes my fancy, last week it was a teddy bear, the week before it was a copper dog collar)


----------



## Cedge (Sep 30, 2007)

John
In the short time we've corresponded, I've become convinced there is a really damned good book hiding within you. Jot down a bit of you own time line and I suspect you'd be surprised at the size and scope of such a project...LOL  It could keep busy for quite a while.  

I got myself into a rut, shortly after retirement, that was much as you describe things. The dull routine of it all alone was enough to badly depress me. I had to begin digging up things to keep me busy, before going around the bend.  I've managed to fill my days with all sorts of distractions and today I'm always happy to wake up, just to see what mischief I can get up to before sunset.

Old injuries and heart problems somewhat limit what I can physically do these days, but I've gotten used to that little irritant and won't let it stop me from making each day fun in some way. Do I have bad days?... you betcha!!  Some real bone grinders still come along,  but I've learned to spot them and put a mental stop on them before they can become repeaters. Aging and health problems are a real life ***** but I'm just not willing to give in to either one anymore than is required. 

Not preaching to you, old son,.... just sharing things so that you know you are not alone....  some of us have been there too. The sun still shines once you can beat back the dark clouds. Hoping you keep making health gains and can hammer it all back into submission. 

Steve


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 30, 2007)

Sidecar-jon
 When you said you'd been to Truro, I wondered if you meant Cape Cod, had to look at your "You Tube" to find you have lots of water between you and the Cape. Interesting escapement. Is it part of something larger?
Doug


----------



## sidecar_jon (Oct 1, 2007)

Sprocket said:
			
		

> Sidecar-jon
> When you said you'd been to Truro, I wondered if you meant Cape Cod, had to look at your "You Tube" to find you have lots of water between you and the Cape. Interesting escapement. Is it part of something larger?
> Doug



Oh indeed it was the real Truro... the escarpment was/is a desire one day to make a clock, as ive said i have a drastic "accuracy" problem... sawing in a straight line is a challenge let alone making gears!


----------



## sidecar_jon (Oct 1, 2007)

Cedge said:
			
		

> John
> In the short time we've corresponded, I've become convinced there is a really damned good book hiding within you. Jot down a bit of you own time line and I suspect you'd be surprised at the size and scope of such a project...LOL  It could keep busy for quite a while.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you must!...or may i suggest eblogger set up a free account and put things down as the occur to you....

(i do but its far to bitter and twisted to reveal the address!)


----------

